# My LePeltier clay pipe arrived!



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone else own one and smoke it a lot? 

First, the one negative - the small bowl size. Most of my pipes can hold 3 full discs of Davidoff Flake/Escudo/Stokkebye LBF but this pipe can only manage 1.5.

The positives - smokes GREAT! Very clean with absolutely no editorializing. Looks nifty, can be smoked over and over with minimal cleaning and no rest, so light that you can forget it's in your teeth, pipe stays relatively cool for a clay due to the double wall construction, etc etc.

$58 to my door. I'm going to have to pick up a couple more. No danger of burnout and I think having one for the gardening/landscaping around the house will be ideal! Really excited about this pipe! anyone else into these?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Can't say I've ever smoked a clay pipe. Do you have a picture?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've looked at their website several times but never took the plunge. Would love to see a pic of the one you chose.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Lets see some pics :banana:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Lepeltier pipes - The World's finest clay pipes.

Sorry, my digital camera was murdered by my 12 year old daughter. here's a link. I bought the Vineyard style but in blue. Really nice looking. Wish I could show you a decent pic. And I hope the link works! My computer savvy is somewhere just below a middle schoolers.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Interesting... Never seen these before.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Congratulations, it looks interesting. I'd buy one of those the next time I get the chance.


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

I always wanted to try a clay pipe but was talked out of it.
Do you still consider it a good smoke, or has anything changed with multi use?

Thanks


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

King said:


> I always wanted to try a clay pipe but was talked out of it.
> Do you still consider it a good smoke, or has anything changed with multi use?
> 
> Thanks


It's still a great smoker. My only real complaint is the small capacity of the bowl. But a quick pipe cleaner through the stem and it's immediately ready to reload and refire. Great low maintenance pipe.


----------



## bookmarkmaster (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a couple that I smoke from time to time - especially when smoking a new tobacco. I purchase mine from Southorn Clay Works in England. You will taste more of the tobacco's flavour in a clay - you also taste the clay. I like a shag like bird's eye with a strong black cup of coffee in the afternoon.

I find longer clays smoke better than short ones. I also use my clays when I must smoke outside and the wind is howling...

I do prefer my good ol' briars.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> It's still a great smoker. My only real complaint is the small capacity of the bowl. But a quick pipe cleaner through the stem and it's immediately ready to reload and refire. Great low maintenance pipe.


Agree, except it is really a smaller bowl than it appears to be. And, the darn thing gets hot. But, it is a very good smoke.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

AcworthAl said:


> Agree, except it is really a smaller bowl than it appears to be. And, the darn thing gets hot. But, it is a very good smoke.


Yes, being clay, it does the only thing clay knows how to do when you put fire in it - it gets hot! But I've never felt that translated to the smoke itself. The double walled construction keeps the smoke cool.

I told Lepeltier to put my name on the list if they ever decide to mold a large sized pipe!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

bookmarkmaster said:


> I do prefer my good ol' briars.


I think people prefer whatever they're used to. Briar imparts a small bit of briar taste in the smoke whereas the only time I taste clay in a clay pipe is if the stem is made of clay (Lepeltiers are vulcanite).

To borrow from another hobby of mine - audio. Back in 1983 when CD's first came out, music lovers cringed at the sound. They were used to vinyl LP's. However, CD's were more transparent and neutral. The people were so used to the distortions of vinyl that they couldn't appreciate CD's.

So it goes with pipes. Tobaccos taste "better" to me in a briar but they taste more "right" in a clay, if that makes any sense. I like what briar does to tobacco.


----------



## VTpipes (Aug 31, 2010)

dmkerr,

I just caught your blog as I Google searched my family's company "Lepeltier Pipes". The reason for the smaller inner bowl is that a chamber of air keeps the smoke and clay significantly cooler than a single bowl clay pipe. 

I'm curious as to which model pipe you ordered. I've noticed that models like the "thistle" (artist choice) and the "slim" (simply glazed) have bowls that hold twice the volume of some of the decorated pipes. I'm sure if you spoke with Mrs. Lepeltier she could find you some other older models with larger bowls.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered the Vineyard. And yes, the double-walled construction works wonders on the temp of the smoke.

Rosalie's advice was that whereas I might not be able to fill the pipe with my usual amount of tobacco, I could always refill without having to wait for the pipe to cool. And she was absolutely correct! So now I just fill it, finish it and refill it immediately, which accomplishes the same thing as a large pipe. Problem solved! :clap2:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I had intended to get one with a Fleur de Lis.
It's not pictured on the site anymore.
I never got around to ordering one.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i looked these up and i really like them, i might get one in the near future


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried to push these as the puff pipe but no one seems interested.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Bumped for informational purposes.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Indeed good bump. Rg for you!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I asked them a couple of days ago for some pipe dimensions, very quick response. Their answer: "All of the inner bowls of our pipes are approximately 1-1/8 inch deep with a diameter of 7/8 inch."

I am planning to get one of these next month or so, should be interesting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Whether or not this is the Puff 2013 pipe or not, I plan on buying one as my next purchase


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I did plan on buying one and then I caught a glimpse of another meer. Going t have to wait a little longer for this one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr. Plume said:


> I did plan on buying one and then I caught a glimpse of another meer. Going t have to wait a little longer for this one.


I can totally understand that, your meer acquisition is very very nice


----------

